# Can Red Cherry Shrimp and Ghost Shrimp co-exsist?



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Any problems? Will one eat another? Fights? ??

Thanks.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

they will be fine...neither are predatory or aggressive.


----------



## Tetrathug (Oct 9, 2009)

*Shrimp Compatability Chart*

Found this little chart online which will definitely be of help to you...

http://www.theshrimpfarm.com/dwarf_shrimp_compatibility_chart.shtml


----------



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

I did this a few months ago (put them together), in my tank with my crayfish. Basically the RCS reproduced like crazy, still, and the ghost shrimp didn't, so I guess my crayfish ate them all. 

The ghost shrimp were reproducing, definitely not as fast as the RCS.


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

AquaNeko said:


> Any problems? Will one eat another? Fights? ??
> 
> Thanks.


I've had them together before, like everyone has said, they'll be ok together, but i found that the ghost shrimp are a bit more agressive at feeding time - not too much of a problem though.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

MichaelAngelo said:


> I did this a few months ago (put them together), in my tank with my crayfish. Basically the RCS reproduced like crazy, still, and the ghost shrimp didn't, so I guess my crayfish ate them all.
> 
> The ghost shrimp were reproducing, definitely not as fast as the RCS.


the crayfish would not be able to catch the the glass shrimp shrimplets. Glass shrimp are not easy to breed, its easy to get the egg stage. But unlike others like RCS, the glass goes through a larval stage, where they are extremely hard to feed. They need specialized food and cannot survive on scavenging like the shrimplets of RCS. Chances are they are just starving to death.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Wait.. will they cross bred? ;

Just wondering on that. Also do ghost/Red Cherry Shrimp self regulate their population and stop breeding if the tank is somewhat full? Like to draw and example for anyone that has done vermicomposting (I haven't but read a lot on it) the red-wiggler worm in a worm compost bin will keep breeding till it feels it has maxed out the bin size then self regulate/slow down breeding knowing space is full in the bin. Just wondering if the shrimp are like that? Or is that the reason people always have RCS to give away?


----------



## jeff158 (May 27, 2009)

I don't think they can cross breed since they are both of different genus. RCS are neocaridina and the ghost shrimp are something else. I'm not entirely sure on keeping them together because I heard that ghost shrimp can get aggressive. And yeah the breed a lot no matter the space.


----------

